# ugly stik gimbal



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a heavy action ugly stik and the graphite gimbal slot broke. how would I go about replacing that and is it worth it? i know for the glass rods you can just use heat to remove the old one and then use some glue(for rod building) to put a new one on, same process for the graphite rods?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Depending on the rod, you can take a gimbal and cut from just under the butt grip where the top of the gimbal begins and cut to the bottom of the gimbal with a dremel tool. Do this on all four sides. Once you have done this, you can take a small flat head screwdriver and pry those pieces loose from the adhesive on the rod blank. Be sure the rod is on a table while your doing this or you run the risk of busting the guides.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Billcollector said:


> Depending on the rod, you can take a gimbal and cut from just under the butt grip where the top of the gimbal begins and cut to the bottom of the gimbal with a dremel tool. Do this on all four sides. Once you have done this, you can take a small flat head screwdriver and pry those pieces loose from the adhesive on the rod blank. Be sure the rod is on a table while your doing this or you run the risk of busting the guides.


and then just glue another one on? and is there any local places to pick up a gimbal butt? ive never built rods so I wouldn't know what size to buy from an online store


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Rod Room in Orange Beach, Alabama should have everything you need.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks!!


----------

